# Ferguson TO30 with Conti Z129



## redsled1 (Feb 23, 2014)

Ferguson owners, anyone know how to disassemble the rocker arm rack on my 1954 Z129? I have a broken spring on the tube between rocker arms at the third and fourth cylinder, and can't seem to see how to remove the head mount bracket from the tube to get a new spring between the rocker arms.

Thanks from redsled1


----------

